# Entry door under 36" leafs



## Code (Apr 12, 2016)

Anybody see a problem with having to reach up over 7' in the air to unlatch the other leaf.  R311.2 "special knowledge or effort." to get the 32" clear required?  Each leaf is about 24"


----------



## Keystone (Apr 12, 2016)

Ouch.

I would interpret that door as non compliant.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 12, 2016)

Both panels appear to have a handle so I assume the latch at the top may be a security feature?

There are doors out there with center rods that latch to and bottom via operation of each door handle.


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2016)

They don't have another exterior door that meets the 36??  Anywhere in the house


----------



## Code (Apr 12, 2016)

Through the garage, but if we stretch it to the 2012 code it changes from 36" slab to 32" clear width and they have a 34 out to the deck.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Apr 12, 2016)

I have the same question:  We are on the 2009 IRC as amended by CT and only one compliant door is required in a one or two-family.  R311.2


----------



## Code (Apr 12, 2016)

Stairs down to grass and "unobstructed path" to R.O.W


----------



## rogerpa (Apr 12, 2016)

http://www.accuratelockandhardware.com/#!04-transom-bolt/cwqe


----------

